# 03 Altima 2.5 Stalling for NO Reason



## shagtn (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a 2003 2.5 Altima. On Several occasions I have had the car stall out while driving it down the road. This has happened about a half dozen times now, and it generally starts right back up. The last time it happened has been the only exception , when after starting the car back up and heading home, the engine would not get about 2500 RPM. Thankfully I was close to home and was able to get it back safely. After about an hour I went back out and the car started right up and is driving fine again.

I have had the car at 2 different dealers now and neither one is able to tell me what is wrong with the car. Can you all help me out please.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Sounds like a faulty mass air sensor. However, the symptoms are generally constant until the thing is replaced. I don't know if anyone has ever had intermittent problems with that thing.


What I mean by symptoms is the engine not able to rev above 2500 rpm's. Have you had the car in for all of the pertinent recalls?


----------



## shagtn (Aug 26, 2005)

When I took it in I was told there was a recall for something with the heatshiled on the exhaust or something along those lines and that was fixed.
I am not aware of any other recalls for this vehicle. I know the 02 model had a recall on the Crank Position Sensor, which from what I can tell has about the same symptoms. So my logic leads me to beleive that this is the problem, But I FAR from being a mechanic and have no issue admitting that.
Am I way off by assuming this?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

No, I was thinking that the crank sensor might have been the culprit. I don't necessarily think that the recall was based on what model year the car is, but when the engine was built.

I would surely bring it up to the dealer the next time you take it in. They should be able to tell you if you need the recall or not by your VIN.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 30, 2005)

*altima stalling for no apparent reason*



shagtn said:


> I have a 2003 2.5 Altima. On Several occasions I have had the car stall out while driving it down the road. This has happened about a half dozen times now, and it generally starts right back up. The last time it happened has been the only exception , when after starting the car back up and heading home, the engine would not get about 2500 RPM. Thankfully I was close to home and was able to get it back safely. After about an hour I went back out and the car started right up and is driving fine again.
> 
> I have had the car at 2 different dealers now and neither one is able to tell me what is wrong with the car. Can you all help me out please.


I had the same issue, found out it was the crank shaft sensor, we also had prior issues with the vehicle, the radiator had to be replaced after a year and a half and they could not tell us why it started leaking, so we are concerned that this car is flawed, I have been told that crank shaft sensors are not a common issue typically, my car also died while driving, obviously could
be dangerous. The replacement of the crank shaft sensor seems to have fixed the issue so far but it has only been a week and I still wonder if this could happen again- I too then discovered the recall, had the vin checked and was told I was not on the recall, vin was not a match, however I told them it seemed odd that I had that very same issue. We have called Nissan's consumer services and have spoken with so called supervisors etc that we feel the car has had too many issues in such a short time when bought new and that the vehicle stalling like that could be a danger- their response was "safety is YOUR responsibility" So looks like they feel if the car dies from this faulty sensor and I you an accident , it's my fault. They were useless adn they were actually very rude and offered us nothing, not even an apology and said- that's what warranties are for. That was not the issue anyway. I would definitely have the crank shaft sensor looked at and check the recalls list- I have requested thay send me in writing proof that my car was not on the recall list- they told me it was not covered under the power train but was covered under the basic warranty- mine had already expired though.


----------



## Flip94ta (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry to bring up an oldie but we are experiencing the same exact problem right now with our 03 2.5 S, did you find out what the problem was?


----------



## Flip94ta (Jan 7, 2006)

Ah, I just saw that see has 2 posts, I might not be hearing back from her :loser:


----------



## Flip94ta (Jan 7, 2006)

I know its looks gay for me to reply to an old post three times but after looking up this topic for three days I ahve found some valuable info and anytime a vehicle stalls while driving is very serious saftey issue. Think wife and kids in the car. Here is a copy of my posting on another nissan board.

Two weeks ago the car stalled on her, in low speed neighborhood driving, I got in the car a few days later and gave it WOT, it missed around 6k rpm right before the shift point. It stalled last week in the mall parking lot. It has zero mods and 76K miles. No SES light. I have researched alot and found some things.

1. Theres no fuel filter, just like the jeep line up, no inline filter, just the sock in the tank. Jeep fuel pumps fail in the 100-150K mile range and I figure the same for the altima. I'd use quality gas from busy stations.

2.On msn autos, the 03 altima shows an intermittent need for MAF sensors, the 02 altima shows a need for maf, crank and cam sensors. There is a recall for the crank sensor issued by NHTSB for the 02 altima, not any other years even though they came with the same parts. 

3. The shocker, in canada, the NHTSB equivlent has a recall for 2000-2003 altimas for the crankshaft position sensor. Everyone experiencing these problems needs to contact NissanUSA and the NHTSB, see below. 

4. Some altimas on rare occasions will stall from a faulty key. I only found one or two of these. 

From MSN autos on 2002 altima:

"Occasional problems on this vehicle are failure of the Mass Air Flow (MAF) Sensor, the Crankshaft Position Sensor and the Camshaft Position Sensor. Failure of the MAF Sensor can cause a drivability problem or the check engine light to illuminate. Failure of the Camshaft Position Sensor or the Crankshaft Position Sensor can cause the vehicle to stall or the check engine light to illuminate. The cost to replace the MAF Sensor is $488.19 for parts and $19.50 for labor. The cost to replace the Camshaft Position Sensor is $58.64 for parts and $39.00 for labor. The cost to replace the Crankshaft Position Sensor is $17.30 for parts and $26.00 for labor. All prices are estimates based on $65 per flat rate hour and do not include diagnostic time or any applicable sales tax."

To file a complant and force nissan to a recall go to this link and fill out a form. It only takes a few complaints of a vehicle stalling to force a recall or investigation. 

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems/complain/

I ordered a sensor form autozone today, it was $24 with tax, I am gonna go back and order a cam sensor when I pick up the crank sensor. Like the guy posted above its a good idea just to change both. The orginal nissan sensors seem to be defective and were probably redesigned or might come from a different supplier so buying the new ones from nissan is probably a good option as well. 

The part number is Wells su 6364 at autozone. I am a serious DYI but if it was my fiance on her own she would probably be overcharged by the dealer. $225 seems really high. 

I googled alot and this was really hard to find so please dont mind me puting some key words in here. 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003. Nissan, Altima, stalling, stalls, cuts out, shuts off, dies.
__________________


----------



## twigglius (Dec 21, 2005)

shagtn said:


> I have a 2003 2.5 Altima. On Several occasions I have had the car stall out while driving it down the road. This has happened about a half dozen times now, and it generally starts right back up. The last time it happened has been the only exception , when after starting the car back up and heading home, the engine would not get about 2500 RPM. Thankfully I was close to home and was able to get it back safely. After about an hour I went back out and the car started right up and is driving fine again.
> 
> I have had the car at 2 different dealers now and neither one is able to tell me what is wrong with the car. Can you all help me out please.



I had the same problem with my 02 Altima. Found out it was a recall. Can't remember exactly what it was but just take it to the dealership and they will take care of you.


----------



## shagtn (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry I didnt reply sooner.

We did get the problem fixed.
It WAS the Crank Position Sensor. The dealer finally replaced it after I called the Nissan Corporate office and started raising hell about my car being down every week. 
It has run great ever sinve they replaced it.

Sorry again for the delay on replying.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

OH WOW..RUNNING GOOD FOR WHAT FOUR MONTHS OR SO ?! LOL IT TOOK YOU LONG ENOUGH DAMN!


----------



## Flip94ta (Jan 7, 2006)

It ticks me off the the 03's have the same sensors and same problems and Nissan hasn't done a voluntary recall on them. It will take an investigation or the NHTSB forcing them.


----------



## drewjones1972 (Feb 16, 2006)

*stalling*

*I had the same stalling problem. I ran the code with my OBD scanner. It was the TPS. The TPS was sold with the throttle body. The dealer replaced the throttle body and I have not had the problem since.*


----------



## ajames927 (Feb 17, 2006)

I know the TPS code is primarily for a reading out of its parameters. It would set the light, but it shouldn't cause a stalling. The sensor recall sounds more likely. The sensor kit applies to many 1.8, 2.5, and 3.5 engines.


----------



## bnjsv (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi, Today I repaired my Nissan N16 due to idle rpm issue and sudden engine stalling. 
My advise is to change Cam and Crank shaft sensors first. Both cost around AU$100. Mine is ok now.
If that does not work, then go for throttle control motor AU$ 200 and Probably ECU AU$410.
This issue is common in N16 and XTRAIL.
Just wanted to share this because I struggled a lot to find a cure for this issue.


----------



## Bobwire (Jun 24, 2016)

I have 2004 Nissan Altima 2.5 L, 150.000 miles. wont rev up very fast, hesitates and almost stalls out, transmission shop said it was not transmission-they did back flow test,fuel pressure test. Nissan Dealer said mass air flow meter, I replaced it that did not fix it, replaced the two crank and cam shaft position sensors, no luck. Now I have ordered a new throttle control unit a foot pedal unit & a speed position sensor. Will let you know how that works out when the parts arrive & I install it. Just in case you were wondering I ordered the speed position sensor because the speed odometer was 5 mph off and is possibly the culprit.. Also there is no check engine light.


----------



## Israel anguiano (Nov 2, 2020)

Bobwire said:


> I have 2004 Nissan Altima 2.5 L, 150.000 miles. wont rev up very fast, hesitates and almost stalls out, transmission shop said it was not transmission-they did back flow test,fuel pressure test. Nissan Dealer said mass air flow meter, I replaced it that did not fix it, replaced the two crank and cam shaft position sensors, no luck. Now I have ordered a new throttle control unit a foot pedal unit & a speed position sensor. Will let you know how that works out when the parts arrive & I install it. Just in case you were wondering I ordered the speed position sensor because the speed odometer was 5 mph off and is possibly the culprit.. Also there is no check engine light.


Did you fix this problem , I have this issue . Thank you


----------

